# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Konfigurimi i rrjetit për DSL

## LOGIC

Përshëndetje,
Ja këtu e kam paraqitur një mësim te shkurte se si ta konfigurojmë rrjetin kush e ka te lidhur me posten pas formatizimit te PC...

1* E hapim My Network Places

2* Pastaj shkojme Network Connections

3* Shkojme Create a new connection

----------


## LOGIC

4* Vazhdojmë Next

5* E klikojmë Connect to the Internet

6* Pastaj e zgjedhim te dytën Set up my connection manually

----------


## LOGIC

7* E zgjedhim te dytën përsëri Connect using a broadband connection that requires a user name and password

8* Pastaj e zgjedhim një emër

9* Dhe e shkruajmë username dhe password

----------


## LOGIC

10* Vazhdojmë next dhe finish...

11* Klik Connect  


Besoj qe ju pëlqeu... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Respect

Flm Logic kjo vlen edhe per IPKO NET  kush e ka

----------


## master2006

Me PTK nuk ka nevoj te besh konfigurimin pas formatizimit te kompjuterit ngase modemi osht i konfiguruar vet e jo PC, qe dmth se pas formatizimit te pc vetem vendos ate CD-n e vogel dhe ben nje LOG-IN. Ku paraprakisht ne TCP/IP i len IP automatike

----------


## LOGIC

ja qe master mua me eshte dashur ta konfiguroje...

----------


## Elmo

*Dhe per ne ME NET - ADSL    dhe ON.NET MAQEDONI*

Dmth dhe per krejt lidhjet tjera... qka kryhen napermjet Broadband

----------

